# Why so few wireless options?



## yosturm (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello All,

I was wondering why there are so few wireless items of any substantial value in the home theater world? Specifically, I could use a wireless sub because not wanting to run a very long wire across the room, even if trying to hide it along the baseboards. There are maybe 6 different wireless subs. 

Why is there not a generic wireless adapter which takes RCA audio in and wirelessly sends it to a receiver. The most complicated part would be keeping the auto-on functions in some electronics still working. I would use this al lover the house like sending audio to a second amp in the kitchen and such.

I have seen one or two items like this, however they are $250. I would like something in the $75-$100 range.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

I haven't personally played with the latest and greatest wireless devices, but in the past, they were just not as good. I don't know if that has been corrected or not.

For me personally, I don't trust wireless to be as stable as hard wired. As far as not wanting to see wires, that is when it's time to take things to the next level and run in-wall wires. Monoprice has a lot of affordable options. As long as you have access to a basement, crawl space or attic, it can be done. It's not fun, but it makes for some really clean looking installs. I find the end result very satisfying even if the actual work can be dirty and boring.


----------



## yosturm (Apr 10, 2011)

Yea, well we are staying here for around two years; not enough time to go through the hassle of re-wall boarding. And there is no basement, crawl space or attic so those are not viable options. 

I agree that earlier attempts were not very quality but by now i would find it hard to believe that someone could not design a wireless device which was almost as good as running a wire, or at least close enough for the quality of music I listen to.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Wireless has it limitations, not only are there limited frequencies available but interference is always a concern. Regarding a sub using wireless, the issue is that unless its a very good quality transmitter/receiver your not going to get the frequency response down to the lower 30Hz and below.


----------



## CarinaTan (Mar 15, 2012)

Try finding second hand onces.. it will be much cheaper..


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Outlaw sells a wireless unit that can be used on any sub.
http://www.outlawaudio.com/products/OAW3.html
While I have not tried it myself there is not widespread complaing about it so it must work pretty good.


----------



## ChirstineTan (Mar 26, 2012)

i wonder wireless home entertainment system will cost around how much?


----------



## spurdarren (Jan 11, 2012)

A lot of wireless devices have left me disappointed. I always seem to have things around that cause interferenice. I will stick with cables until there is a bullet proof wireless system without any compromises.


----------



## DeuceTrinal (May 7, 2012)

yosturm said:


> I agree that earlier attempts were not very quality but by now i would find it hard to believe that someone could not design a wireless device which was almost as good as running a wire, or at least close enough for the quality of music I listen to.


They have. There are actually many options. Unfortunately, designing and producing a high quality radio device, as well as associated FCC testing (plus similar agencies in any other nation you sell in) costs quite a bit of money. It's especially difficult to produce one that has near perfect transmission performance. Many devices we perceive as working flawlessly use buffer/packet technology to correct errors. Unfortunately, that process introduces a slight delay, so it isn't really suitable for time critical audio, such as parts of a surround audio system. Cables on the other hand, are inexpensive and incredibly reliable. Cheap - Perfect - Wireless. Pick two


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What Deuce said. We can look to the world of pro audio for a good example: wireless microphones. A good wireless rig – one that’s reliable and quiet – costs at least $400. Cheaper stuff is plagued with noise and drop-outs – just like cheap home audio wireless gear.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## vecktor (May 30, 2012)

There is a TON of activity right now in the wireless audio space. I met with several vendors at CES who are creating wireless adapters to allow wireless bridging of line-level (RCA) or even amplified signals (which then need to be re-amplified). This has been enabled by the rapid pace of technology advancement for wireless data over the past couple of years, and it's now coming to the audio world. 

This new technology is not like the old RF wireless, which is prone to noise and interference. The new stuff is 100% digital lossless and has many tricks up its collective sleeves to to avoid interference, including intelligent frequency-band hopping in real-time, parallel transmission, etc.

There is already a couple of decent wireless audio bridge product on the market now, including from RocketFish which uses the Avnera wireless technology.


----------



## rprice54 (May 26, 2012)

I've been contemplating the subcast product in Amazon. I also recently emailed with Def Tech reps about their upcoming wireless solution. It uses wifi bands. Scans for an open channel, and uses a digital connection. It doesn't go on sale until later this year but sounds promising, ESP when I'm streaming 1080p/5.1 over wifi from my computer to my AppleTV without probs across the house. Hopefully similar tech can make it 20' across the room.


----------



## fwiler (Mar 5, 2012)

Just curious what and how you are streaming 1080P 5.1 to an Apple TV.
If its downloaded from Apple then it is highly compressed and in m4v.
If it's a jailbroken Apple TV in 720P what file type are you streaming?

Even 100Mbit hard wired will stutter on blu ray's. 

Just currious.


----------



## rprice54 (May 26, 2012)

How? You'll have to ask Apple. All I know is the 3rd gen ATV is 1080p. Their HD movies are 1080p (check the file info if you doubt it). The audio is compressed, 5.1 DD- which itself is a HUGE difference from blu ray- in size and quality. 

Is it absolutely the same as blu ray? No. Does it look great on my 110" screen? Yes. Does it stream over my 5ghz wifi n network? Yes. 

For that matter, how does Netflix stream 1080 content? Or Hulu?... My point is that the tech is there to handle a single LFE output.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

As far as wireless subs go I know of three options we sell in magnolia. Martin Logan dynamo 700 and 1000 both come with wireless transmitters and definitive supercubes have a wireless option. Polk audio also sells a wireless sub. 

Also we carry rocketfish "rocket boost" wireless transmitters/receivers that can be used with any sub. 

I'm a Martin Logan nut and can attest to the quality of their product.


----------

